# Cat Crying and Howling while Eating.



## rissy (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi Everybody,

I am writing with a concern about one of my cats. I am hoping that some of you can give me suggestions, ideas, or advice regarding what is happening. My cat is male, and he is about 5 years old, and from time to time he will cry while he is eating. He does this with both wet and dry food. It doesn't happen everyday, just out of the blue some days. When I hear it, it sounds so awful and heart wrenching that I just take the food away and pet him reassuringly.
Anyone have any ideas why he is doing this?

Thank You,
rissy


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

He may have a painful mouth, from inflammation, tooth abscess, or injury. Cats can also get TMJ, which hurts a lot. He needs to be seen by your vet.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It sounds like he is in pain. My cat Twinkie makes funny noises like he is gargling when he eats, but I don't think thats the same situation here. Let us know what the vet says!


----------

